# Akte 20.11 Gibt es wirklich so dumme 14 jährige Kinder oder ist alles gestellt?



## xxhajoxx (21. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern Abend beim Durchzappen weil auf Pro 7 Werbung war bin ich über folgenden Akte 20.11 Beitrag gestoßen http://www.sat1.de/r...dfallen_218319/
Das erste was ich mir dachte OMG wieder so eine Hetzjagd. Dann sehe ich mir das an und da ist ein 14 Jähriger Junge der angeblich für das Spiel Maplestory (sie nennen das Spiel nicht aber sieht man auf dem PC) 1100&#8364; Ausgegeben hat. um Zitat "Das nächste Level zu erreichen". Ich kenne kein Spiel wo man für ein neues Level bezahlen muss also was weiß ich von Stufe 40->41
Irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben das manche Kinder wirklich so Blöde sind und soviel Geld darein stecken. Vllt über Jahre hinweg aber hier wird das so dargestellt alles hintereinander.
Was meint ihr dazu gibt es wirklich solche Jugendliche die so Blöd sind oder ist das so wie es ist überspitzt dargestellt?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (21. September 2011)

so unüblich ist das nicht.

viele jugendliche geben für sowas geld aus. ok 1000 euro sind schon krass.

es gibt ja auch spieler die echtes geld für ingame pets / mounts, items in facebook spielen, geld in f2p spiel shops stecken usw.

das is ne sucht. deswegne halte ich persönlich z.b MMOs mit monatlichen kosten nicht so schlimm wie f2p mit itemshop.

ich habe nen freund der hat eine weile Champions online gezockt, da kannst du auch echt alles im itemshop kaufen und der hat paar monatelang jeden monat 40-100 euro da reingesteckt


----------



## Doofkatze (21. September 2011)

Verwechsle mir bitte nicht Dummheit mit Unwissenheit, Unerfahrenheit und Naivität.

Wenn man kein Gefühl für Geld hat, weil man nie etwas damit zu tun hatte, nie sparen musste...Woher soll man dann wissen, was viel ist.


----------



## xxhajoxx (21. September 2011)

Wenn man mal was in nen Shop steckt ok mache ich auch bei League of Legends. Aber ich kann mir das nich vorstellen das manche dafür echt Schulden nehmen und bei Schulden meine ich so ab 500&#8364; die man nicht hat. Wenn man das Geld dafür hat ist es meiner Meinung nach Ok Jeder soll selbst wissen was er damit macht aber 1000&#8364; die ich nicht besitze würde ich persönlich niemals ausgeben, das könnte ich gar nicht mit mir selbst vereinbaren

Edit: @ Über mir
In dem Video wird gesagt er bekommt 10 Euro Taschengeld und so wie die Mutter das erklärt das sie nicht so viel Geld hat scheint das auch der Sohn zu wissen. 10 Euro sind nicht viel klar aber jeder normaldenkende 14 Jährige (hoffe ich) weiß das 1000 Euro nunmal ne Masse Kohle ist.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (21. September 2011)

ah doch sowas geht schnell

mal schnell nen 5er da, ah dann noch das item für 2 euro, dann noch des da für 5 usw.

sucht ...


----------



## Kamsi (21. September 2011)

Handys samt Klingelton abos und item shops in den sogenannten "gratis" mmos


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ah doch sowas geht schnell
> 
> mal schnell nen 5er da, ah dann noch das item für 2 euro, dann noch des da für 5 usw.
> 
> sucht ...



Willkommen im kommenden Auktionshaus von Diablo 3. Möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Menschen sich dort "verzocken" werden.


----------



## fallas (21. September 2011)

Solche Beiträge sind oft auch zugespitzt und nicht selten auch Nachgespielt.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es im Prinzip nicht schlecht solche Beiträge zu zeigen, da viele Eltern nun mal
absolut nicht wissen was ihr Nachwuchs vor dem PC eigentlich macht. Und bei denen mit etwas Restverstand, kommt dann vielleicht
die Geisteserhellung, sich näher damit zu beschäftigen, wenn die Drohung von "1000 &#8364;" Schulden im Raum schwebt.

Zumal gewisse Spiele in meinen Augen perfide auf "Vorteenager" abzielen, in dem sie fast ausschließlich Zahlungsmodelle über Handyrechnungen
oder P2P Cards anbieten und die Kinder somit ohne elterliche Kontrolle Geld ausgeben können!

Wie sieht das eigentlich rechtlich aus? Jemand da bewandert? Im Prinzip sind doch 14jährige garnicht geschäftsfähig. Sind solche Forderungen
dann rechtlich überhaupt haltbar?


----------



## shadow24 (21. September 2011)

die online-industrie ist darauf ausgelegt leichtgläubige,unwissende und unerfahrene kunden auszunehmen...das ist fakt...da wird mit süchten geld gemacht.udn nicht zu knapp...warum haben denn teilweise teenies handyrechnungen von 500 euro???oder kreditkartenrechnungen von mehreren tausend euro?oder eben schulden wie hier in dem fall von 1000 euro?

die werbung gaukelt den jugendlichen eine schöne scheinwelt vor und viele wollen den luxus der ihnen da vorgespielt wird.udn wenn man das geld nicht hat,dann gehts eben über karten oder rechnung.das geht schnell, einfach und man sieht nicht ein stück geld dabei fliessen...das begehrte zu erhalten wird den jugendlichen ganz einfach gemacht.sozusagen per knopfdruck...wie schnell manche dabei sind zeigen immer wieder solche beiträge

nenn es naiv,unerfahrenheit oder sonstwie,aber diese leute wird es immer wieder geben...


----------



## LeWhopper (21. September 2011)

Zum größten Teil ist alles im Fernsehen gestellt.

Bspl.:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgrBPyE_hBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man achte auch auf die Darstellung von League of Legends dass der Junge sich neue Waffen kaufen würde xD


----------



## Akkara (21. September 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge sind oft auch zugespitzt und nicht selten auch Nachgespielt.
> Nichtsdestotrotz ist es im Prinzip nicht schlecht solche Beiträge zu zeigen, da viele Eltern nun mal
> absolut nicht wissen was ihr Nachwuchs vor dem PC eigentlich macht. Und bei denen mit etwas Restverstand, kommt dann vielleicht
> die Geisteserhellung, sich näher damit zu beschäftigen, wenn die Drohung von "1000 €" Schulden im Raum schwebt.
> ...



Meinens erachtens sind auch 14 Jährige geschäftsfähig und wenn nicht dann sind immer noch die eltern haftbar für die kostendeckung der kinder.


----------



## MrBlaki (21. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Zum größten Teil ist alles im Fernsehen gestellt.
> 
> Bspl.:
> 
> ...




Es wird in dem Video kein einziges mal von "Waffen" geredet.Es wird von Ausrüstung geredet was ja nicht wirklich falsch ist. Champion und Runen sind quasi die "Ausrüstung". Hätte man in dem Bericht von Champions und Runen geredet hätten die meisten älteren Zuschauer Fragezeichen über dem Kopf.


----------



## LeWhopper (21. September 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Es wird in dem Video kein einziges mal von "Waffen" geredet.



Ausrüstung, Waffen wo ist denn der Unterschied ? 

Champions, Skins, Runenseiten waren die einzigsten Sachen die man sich zu dem Zeitpunkt gegen Riot Points kaufen konnte^^

Runen muss man immer noch für Ingame Punkte kaufen.


----------



## BlizzLord (21. September 2011)

Schlimmer finde ich die Tatsache das sie die Spiele wieder als Sündenbock hinstellen...
Wenn der Junge nicht gelernt hat mit Geld zu handtieren dann kann ja auch das SPiel etwas für...


----------



## LeWhopper (21. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich die Tatsache das sie die Spiele wieder als Sündenbock hinstellen...
> Wenn der Junge nicht gelernt hat mit Geld zu handtieren dann kann ja auch das SPiel etwas für...



Joa genau das isses nämlich. Vor allem da die Eltern da ja erst nach der "zweiten" Rechnung gemerkt haben sollen das was nicht stimmt. Für mich total gefaket.


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2011)

Traurige Realität.


----------



## eaglestar (21. September 2011)

Ich habe den Bericht im TV gesehen und muss sagen.....*Kinder sind Kinder und Kinder machen Dummheiten!*
Ob Sie nun mit dem Fussball Fensterscheiben zum splittern bringen oder dem Vater das Handy für irgendwelche Abos entwenden bleib sich gleich.

Kern dieses Beitrags sollte sein, dass die Eltern besser darauf achten was ihre Kinder am PC machen. Leider war ein lauter Unterton zu hören, der da sagt, Computerspiele machen süchtig und verleiten Kinder und Jugendliche dazu ihre gesamte Freizeit/Taschengeld zu investieren.



MfG,
mav


----------



## shadow24 (21. September 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich rechtlich aus? Jemand da bewandert? Im Prinzip sind doch 14jährige garnicht geschäftsfähig. Sind solche Forderungen
> dann rechtlich überhaupt haltbar?




also grundsätzlich gilt:jugendliche zwischen dem 7. und 18. lebensjahr sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig: das heisst im Normalfall sind alle verträge,bestellungen,etc. die im grösseren rahmen abgeschlossen werden nur mit genehmig der eltern rechtlich wirksam...

ausnahme ist der sogenannte taschengeldparagraph...in dem rahmen des monatlichen taschengeldes kann der jugendliche ohne zustimmung der eltern einkaufen.aber das sind zumeist kleinere geldbeträge.halt auch altersabhängig...beispiele dafür sind z.b. prepaidhandys,klingeltonabos,wow-gebühren...

in diesem fall hat sich das kind die leistungen ergaunert über das handy des lebensgefährten.die spielfirma weiss hier grundsätzlich erstmal nicht wer die leistungen für das weiterleveln in anspruch genommen hat udn stellt zu recht die forderung,da der besitzer des handys über 18 jahre alt ist...
sicherlich kann man hier ein rechtsstreit vom zaun brechen,aber die frage bleibt dabei wer gewinnt...

unglaublich finde ich eher die tatsache,dass diese spielfirma ja anscheinend die teilkosten zurückgehalten hat udn plötzlich an einem stück also in der gesamtsumme von über 1000 euro eingefordert hat.hier wäre es ja fairer gewesen jeden teilbetrag,beispielsweise 30 euro pro level abzuziehen und nicht zu warten bis 1000 euro erreicht sind...eine weitere rechtsfrage würde sich hier auftun...


----------



## fallas (21. September 2011)

> Kern dieses Beitrags sollte sein, dass die Eltern besser darauf achten was ihre Kinder am PC machen. Leider war ein lauter Unterton zu hören, der da sagt, Computerspiele machen süchtig und verleiten Kinder und Jugendliche dazu ihre gesamte Freizeit/Taschengeld zu investieren.



Vielleicht neigen Gamer hier auch nur etwas zur Dünnhäutigkeit. Ich würde den Grundton des Beitrages eher als leihenhaften Versuch deuten, 
Otto-Normalbürger verständlich zu machen, wieso man Überhaupt soviel Geld, als so junger Mensch, für etwas virtuelles Ausgeben kann. Dass
das "Suchtparadigma" da nicht ausbleibt ist klar. (Ohne jetzt Pseudojounalismus in irgend einer Form rechtfertigen zu wollen)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2011)

Die Situationen sind 100 Prozent fake und dienen nur dazu durch das Schlechtmachen von Spielen (seit der Killerspieldiskussion kann man da viele leichtgläubige Zuschaur gewinnen, falls man maßlos und blind Spiele runtermacht) einen interessanten (wenn auch unsinnigen) Beitrag zu machen.

Für Geld spielt der Junge ein angebliches Opfer eines Onlinespiels. Die Eltern können nicht so blöd sein, dass sie über Monate Geld verlieren und es erst merken, als die Rechnung in die Tausende geht.




Akte ist ca. so seriös wie die Bildzeitung. Die Akteleute haben auch schonmal erzählt, dass der Verkäufer ein iPad zurücknehmen muss, weil die Seite "bild.de" nicht darauf funktiuoniert (von bild.de wird nur eine kostenpflichtige Version der Seite angeboten) und dies hätte angeblich gekennzeichnet werden müssen.

Der Verkäufer hat es sogar kulanterweise zurückgenommen. Das hat Akte wohl nicht so gepasst und die haben den Verkäufer dann trotzdem so hingestellt, als ob er abzocken wollte.


Hier ein Beispiel, auch das mit dem iPad: Fernsehkritik

Immer mal bei fernsehkritik.tv schauen, die zeigen immer Mal Beiträge, wie Akte die Leute wegen Einschaltquoten verarscht.


----------



## Potpotom (21. September 2011)

Jupp, das ist ja auch das primäre Ziel... Computerspiele schlecht machen! Was anderes hat die Menschheit nicht im Sinn, einfach drauf auf die ganze Computerspiele-Branche.

Also manchmal...


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gestern Abend beim Durchzappen weil auf Pro 7 Werbung war bin ich über folgenden Akte 20.11 Beitrag gestoßen http://www.sat1.de/r...dfallen_218319/
> Das erste was ich mir dachte OMG wieder so eine Hetzjagd. Dann sehe ich mir das an und da ist ein 14 Jähriger Junge der angeblich für das Spiel Maplestory (sie nennen das Spiel nicht aber sieht man auf dem PC) 1100€ Ausgegeben hat. um Zitat "Das nächste Level zu erreichen". Ich kenne kein Spiel wo man für ein neues Level bezahlen muss also was weiß ich von Stufe 40->41
> Irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben das manche Kinder wirklich so Blöde sind und soviel Geld darein stecken. Vllt über Jahre hinweg aber hier wird das so dargestellt alles hintereinander.
> Was meint ihr dazu gibt es wirklich solche Jugendliche die so Blöd sind oder ist das so wie es ist überspitzt dargestellt?



Nein, das ist sicherlich nicht überspitzt dargestellt.
Wenn ich mir den Knirps anschaue, dann wundert mich das nicht, dass er 1000 Euro für das Spiel rauswirft.

Er weiß es einfach nicht besser, in dem Alter kann man das von niemandem verlangen, dass er das so genau weiß, wieviel Geld das ist und dass es sich häufig um Abzocke handelt.

Meiner Meinung nach hat ein 14jähriger einfach nicht soviel vorm Rechner zu suchen, fertig.
Da liegt die Verantwortung bei den Eltern, darauf zu achten, dass ers nicht macht und vorallem vernünftige Alternativen anzubieten, damit das Kind gar nicht erst in Versuchung gerät.


----------



## Zonalar (21. September 2011)

Das der Fernseher an der Kanalisation angeschlossen ist, ist mir schon klar. dafür brauche ich kein Thread im Internet  Aber immer wieder schön, es bestätigt zu bekommen.

Btw. fernsehkritik.tv ist echt was wert. Ich habe hier auch einen Zwei-stündigen Podcast vom CCC (ChaosComputerClub) mit Holger Kreymeier, dem Betreiber von Fernsehkritik.tv, wo sie das Thema "Fernsehen" angehen.
Ich lege sie euch wärmstens ans Herz.
http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cre157.html


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2011)

Mit 14 ist man doch kein Kleingeld mehr und im Normalfall bekommt man da auch etwas Taschengeld - was eigentlich jedem deutlich machen sollte, dass 1000€ ne Menge Geld sind (da z.B. 100x so viel wie was man an Taschengeld bekommt). 

Dass die Verantwortung hier bei den Eltern liegt sehe ich allerdings genauso. Normal sollten es die Eltern sein die die Kinder darueber aufklaeren, wie solche Spiele aufs Abzocken ausgelegt sind und ihm erklaeren worauf es achten muss und was es darf und was nicht - allerdings fehlt den Eltern dazu ja leider meistens selbst das Wissen (Medienkompetenz). Wenn sich das Kind freilich einfach an der Brieftasche/Kreditkarte der Eltern vergreift, dann mangelt es auch an anderer Stelle.


----------



## Saji (21. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel, auch das mit dem iPad: Fernsehkritik
> 
> Immer mal bei fernsehkritik.tv schauen, die zeigen immer Mal Beiträge, wie Akte die Leute wegen Einschaltquoten verarscht.



Danke! Das ist mal eine Seite für mich!  Herrlich war der Bericht über das österreichische öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen. Hab Tränen gelacht. :3

Zum Thema: ich denke mal die Sache hat einen wahren Kern, wird aber wie so oft im Fernsehen total überspitzt dargestellt. Vermutlich ging es in Wirklichkeit um vielleicht 100 bis 200 Euro, um es aber massenwirksamer zu machen wurde es auf 1000 Euro aufgebauscht. Fernsehen halt. ~.~


----------



## skyline930 (21. September 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Zum größten Teil ist alles im Fernsehen gestellt.
> 
> Bspl.:
> Lol Video
> ...



Naja, an dem Video sieht man doch wieder mal nur, das die Eltern nicht aufgepasst haben, das Kind keine Ahnung hat, und dem Spiel die Schuld zugeschoben wird. (Natürlich angenommen es ist nicht gestellt.)
Ich meine, ich bin an meinem Abi dran, hab somit momentan nichts eigenes. Hier und da mal ne Kleinigkeit dazuverdient, aber das waren in meinem ganzen Leben bisher vielleicht 100€. Der Rest ist Taschengeld/Sparbuch/Großeltern etc. Trotzdem habe ich, obwohl ich 18 bin, mit meiner Mutter darüber geredet, ob ich mir jetzt für meinen LoL-Account RP auflade, oder nicht! Und dabei ging es bei mir um insgesamt in meinen gesamten 2 jahren oder so um "nur" 70€. Und wenn ich noch jünger gewesen wäre, und 600€ (!!!!!) für nichts verballert hätte, dann wär was los gewesen Freunde. Wer seinen Kindern freien Zugriff auf sowas gibt, und es nicht kontrolliert, hat wirklich Pech gehabt. Und da ist nicht der Provider dieser Dienste dran Schuld, sondern nur und ausnahmslos die Eltern, bzw. die die für ihren Account/Konto/Leitung/wasauchimmer verantwortlich sind.

Aber das die Medien dauerhaftes Gaming-Bashing machen ist ja nicht neues..


----------



## Thoor (21. September 2011)

Das lustige an dem LOL Video finde ich die Aussage des angeblichen Vaters:

"Der Junge kann nichts dafür, er ist noch zu jung um das zu verstehen mit seinen 12 Jahren."

Aha, wie wäre es mit Internetanschluss aus dem Zimmer des Sohnes? Überwachen seiner Aktivitäten? Einschränken seiner Spielzeit?

aber NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN viel einfacher wenn man die bösen kapitalistischen Firmen für alles verantwortlich macht....

ich frag mich langsam wie verblödet die Gesellschaft eigentlich ist...


----------



## Caps-lock (21. September 2011)

> Für Geld spielt der Junge ein angebliches Opfer eines Onlinespiels. Die Eltern können nicht so blöd sein, dass sie über Monate Geld verlieren und es erst merken, als die Rechnung in die Tausende geht.


Vielleicht ist das ganze nachgestellt oder basiert auf einem realen Fall..

Aber wenn ich so einige Menschen auf meiner Arbeit sehe, dann WEISS!!! ich, dass es Menschen gibt die so blöd sind und das nicht sofort merken.
Zumal der erste Brief auch gerne als "Betrugversuch" wegignoriert wird. "Da hat man doch von gehört, solche Briefe sind nur Betrug".
Und dann kommts halt richtig dick mit Anwaltsgebühren, Mahnungen etc.
Die werden auch aus Angst nicht aufgemacht und am Ende werden aus ein paar 100 ein paar 1000 Euro.


----------



## Konov (21. September 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> *Mit 14 ist man doch kein Kleingeld* mehr und im Normalfall bekommt man da auch etwas Taschengeld - was eigentlich jedem deutlich machen sollte, dass 1000€ ne Menge Geld sind (da z.B. 100x so viel wie was man an Taschengeld bekommt).



Da musste ich lachen 
Also 1000 Euro ist einfach ein Betrag dessen Dimension so jemand schlecht abschätzen kann, der Meinung bin ich... Taschengeld hin oder her.


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2011)

Müsste man mal durchrrechnen was man eigentlich für 1000 Euro alles bei LOL bekommt. Ich bin ja der Meinung das man mit 1000 Euro alle Champs und Skins und sonstige Boni hat mehr als IP Boni kann man sich dann ja eigentlich nciht kaufen.Wobei die in dem Bericht glaube ich von mehreren F2P Games ausgegangen sind.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

nope lol kostet über tausend euro wenn du alles über rp kaufst


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Die 1000 Euro von denen hier gesprochen wurde, bezog sich auf dieses asiatische Sidescroll Jump and Run was der Junge gespielt hat.
Wie das heißt, keine Ahnung, aber LOL war es nicht.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

mensch mensch mensch, sonst soll man nicht den post direkt über einen zitieren aber macht man es nicht liest es wieder keiner im kontext


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mensch mensch mensch, sonst soll man nicht den post direkt über einen zitieren aber macht man es nicht liest es wieder keiner im kontext



Also meine Info galt auch mehr tony weil er mit LoL angefangen hatte, was ja aber im Ausgangsposting gar nicht Thema war. ^^

Ist ja auch egal - scheiße ist es so oder so, soviel Geld auszugeben für Computerspiele.
IMO verprasst man da sein Geld nur. Es spricht nichts dagegen, ein paar Euro auszugeben wenn man irgendwie irgendein Spiel kaufen möchte, Stichwort 20 Euro für Minecraft oder sowas. (und Vollpreisspiele halt)

Aber ich halte von diesen Ingame-Items für bares Geld überhaupt nichts. Das betrifft auch Level-Boni oder sonstigen Schnickschnack.


----------



## shadow24 (22. September 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Situationen sind 100 Prozent fake und dienen nur dazu durch das Schlechtmachen von Spielen (seit der Killerspieldiskussion kann man da viele leichtgläubige Zuschaur gewinnen, falls man maßlos und blind Spiele runtermacht) einen interessanten (wenn auch unsinnigen) Beitrag zu machen.




sicher hast du recht mit akte 2011 das die ne bildzeitung im tv sind,aber die botschaft die dahinter steckt,ob übertrieben oder nicht, ist folgende:
Kinder und Jugendliche sind eine überaus solvente Käufergruppe. 2005 konnten die Sechs- bis Zwölfjährigen knapp 1,5 Milliarden Euro an Taschengeld und Geldgeschenken ausgeben. Mit Nebenjobs kamen die Jugendlichen gar auf 5,1 Milliarden Euro, so eine GPF-Studie. Mit dem Geld wachsen die Wünsche - allerdings meist noch schneller: Zwischen sechs und zwölf Prozent der Jugendlichen und jungen Erwachsenen haben sich bereits Geld geliehen, das sie nicht sofort zurückzahlen können. Die Schutzgemeinschaft für Kreditsicherung (Schufa) verzeichnet für die bei ihr gemeldeten 18- und 19-Jährigen bereits Schulden von im Schnitt 3500 Euro.
Den größten Batzen Geld verschlingt in der Regel das Handy. Rund 250000 junge Erwachsene führt die Schufa bereits wegen Handyschulden. "Manchmal schließen sogar schon Jugendliche mit dem Einverständnis ihrer Eltern einen Handyvertrag ab", kritisiert Helga Springeneer. Ein paar Klingeltöne zu viel geladen, ein paar Flirt-SMS, ein paar Fotos und Filme verschickt: "Schnell sind einige hundert Euro zusammen." Da helfen nicht nur transparentere Tarife. Den meisten Jungschuldnern fehlt einfach das Problembewusstsein. "In den Familien sollte offener über Geld gesprochen werden", fordert Springeneer.


der Bericht stammt aus dem jahre 2005 und die verschuldung hat sich in den letzten jahren noch verschlechtert...ein freund von mir arbeitet bei der schuldnerberatung im diakonischen werk und der hat mir mal erzählt wieviel eltern mit ihren kindern da oft bei ihm vorstellig werden...
also auch wenn akte eine quotenfängersendung ist,so haben sie dennoch recht mit der aussage dass jugendliche sehr schnell in schuldenfallen geraten und mit dem rat von dieser expertin zum schluss...


----------



## kalinaj (22. September 2011)

Akkara schrieb:


> Meinens erachtens sind auch 14 Jährige geschäftsfähig und wenn nicht dann sind immer noch die eltern haftbar für die kostendeckung der kinder.




Na eben nicht, sowas wie Eltern haften für ihre Kinder ist ein Märchen... macht sich aber zur Abschreckung gut auf Schildern ;-)

Ich spiele Magic (MTGO) online... da kann man schon mal 'ne 1000er für kompetetive Decks bezahlen.


----------



## sympathisant (22. September 2011)

Akkara schrieb:


> Meinens erachtens sind auch 14 Jährige geschäftsfähig und wenn nicht dann sind immer noch die eltern haftbar für die kostendeckung der kinder.



sie sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. steht eigentlich allles hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesch%C3%A4ftsf%C3%A4higkeit_%28Deutschland%29


er kann eigentlich keine schulden haben. es sei denn seine eltern haben den geschäften zugestimmt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. September 2011)

ich erinnere mich noch an jamba zeiten, als so einige jugendliche sich hunderte euro schulden angehäuft hatten


----------



## BlizzLord (22. September 2011)

> der Bericht stammt aus dem jahre 2005 und die verschuldung hat sich in den letzten jahren noch verschlechtert...ein freund von mir arbeitet bei der schuldnerberatung im diakonischen werk und der hat mir mal erzählt wieviel eltern mit ihren kindern da oft bei ihm vorstellig werden...
> also auch wenn akte eine quotenfängersendung ist,so haben sie dennoch recht mit der aussage dass jugendliche sehr schnell in schuldenfallen geraten und mit dem rat von dieser expertin zum schluss...



Dafür sind die Eltern da...

Man kann nicht alles ständigt auf die Medien schieben.
Mittlerweile werden die Eltern komplett entlastet immer waren es Spiele, Filme, Musik, etc.


----------



## Akkara (22. September 2011)

kalinaj schrieb:


> Na eben nicht, sowas wie Eltern haften für ihre Kinder ist ein Märchen... macht sich aber zur Abschreckung gut auf Schildern ;-)
> 
> Ich spiele Magic (MTGO) online... da kann man schon mal 'ne 1000er für kompetetive Decks bezahlen.



Natürlich ist der Vater haftbar. Den wen ich es richtig verstanden habe ist das sein Handy gewesen und damit ist er auch verantwortlich was damit gemacht wird.


----------



## wronny (23. September 2011)

Wo fang ich nur an ...

Zum Sat1-Beitrag (nur der Online-Game-Teil):
Sicherlich gibt es Heranwachsende - aber auch Erwachsene - die nicht richtig mit Geld umgehen können. In wie weit der Beitrag gestellt ist, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt.

Dem Jungen würde ich jedoch nicht nur mangelnde Fertigkeiten im Umgang mit Geld unterstellen, sondern auch eine mangelnde Moral. Genau genommen hat er, verallgemeinert ausgedrückt, das Handy des Lebensgefährten seiner Mutter entwendet, um seinen "ausschweifenden Lebenstil" zu finanzieren. Mir hat man ja damals in der Buddelkiste noch eingetrichtert, dass man das Eigentum anderer respektieren und demnach nicht entwenden soll.

Der Jungen ist zum großen Teil für den Mist, den er verzapft hat, verantwortlich, aber auch seine Mutter und deren Lebensgefährte sollten sich an die eigene Nase packen, denn auch diese sind zum großen Teil mit-verantwortlich.
Denn Fehler haben die Elten, vom Unterlassen der Vermittlung der o.g. Kompetenzen abgesehen, gleich mehrere gemacht:

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, bieten manche Mobilfunk- und Festnetz-Anbieter mittlerweile an derartige Services/Rufnummern zu unterbinden. Bei Vertagsabschluss ist sowas in der Regel kostenlos, danach kostet die Aktivierung zwar in der Regel eine geringe Gebühr, ist aber immer noch möglich. Sowas kann einen vor solchem Unheil zwar nicht vollständig schützen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit einschränken, dass so etwas passiert. Das man diese Möglichkeit nicht, mag zwar zum Teil an der mangelnden Medienkompetenz meisten Kunden, aber auch an mangelnden Informationen seitens der Mobilfunk/Festnetz-Anbieter über derartige "Sicherheits-Features" liegen.

Hinzu kommt dann noch mangelndes Interesse am Hobby des Kindes oder gar der mangelnde Beschäftigung mit dem Kind selbst, wofür sie am Ende die Strafe bekommen haben.
Es verlangt keiner, dass ein Elternteil den Heranwachsenden dauerhaft beim Spielen beaufsichtigt, aber ihm gelegentlich mal über die Schulter zu schauen [1] oder mal beim gemeinsamen Verzehr einer Mahlzeit über sein Hobby zu sprechen, sollte auch machbar sein, wenn man aus bestimmten Gründen nicht so viel Zeit hat sich mit dem Kind zu beschäftigen. Wie es beispielsweise der Fall ist, wenn beide Elternteile Erwerbstätig sind oder ein alleinerziehender Elternteil erwerbstätig ist.

Aber auch den Herstellern der "Free to P(l)ay"-Spiele, kann man gewiss Vorwürfe machen:

Die Hersteller verstehen sich gut darin die entstehenden Kosten zu verschleiern. Zum einen werden die Einkäufe in den Ingame-Shops selten direkt in Euro oder Dollar getätigt, sondern eher in einer speziellen imaginären Währung, welche man zuvor für echtes Geld "aufladen" konnte. Das verschleiert die wirklichen Kosten natürlich zum Teil. Des weiteren ist es dem Spieler oder - im Falle von Heranwachsenden Spielern - den Erziehungsberechtigten des Spielers selten möglich eine obere Grenze für die Ausgaben, welche mit diesem Account getätigt werden, festzulegen oder etwaige Bezahl-Dienste ganz zu deaktivieren. Wobei letzteres (keine Möglichkeit zur Deaktivierung) bei Spielen, welche sich allein über derartige Shops finanzieren, schon verständlich ist.

Bei einem weiteren Punkt müsste mir mal jemand, der bereits mehrere F2P Spiele gespielt und deren Shops benutzt hat, auf die Sprünge helfen:
In wie weit ist es bei diesen eigentlich üblich eine Übersicht über die getätigten Transaktionen zu führen und in wie weit geht diese, sofern vorhanden, ins Detail?
Führt diese nur die Transaktionen bei denen man für echtes Geld die imaginäre Währung erworben hat, falls man im Ingame-Shop mit einer solchen einkauft, oder alle Transaktionen, die man im Ingame Shop durchgeführt hat?
Sollte sich heraus stellen, dass dies - also das führen eines (detailierten) Transaktions-Verlaufes - nicht die Regel ist, so wäre dies ein weiterer Kritikpunkt, welche sich die Hersteller und Betreiber dieser Spiele gefallen lassen müssten.

Hinzu kommt weiterhin, dass auch bei den größeren F2P Spielen und auch bei manchen Abo-MMOs, die Bezahl-Optionen meist alle Bargeldlos sind. Gerade bei Spielen, welche vom Inhalt her auch für Kinder (<14 Jahre) geeignet sind, stößt mir sowas doch immer etwas sauer auf. Dem Sprössling den Umgang mit Geld zu lehren ist eine Sache. Ihn den Umgang mit bargeldlosen Zahlvorgängen zu lehren, ist eine ganz andere, tiefer greifende Sache.

Hier sehe ich, der eigentlich ein permanenter USK/BpjM- / Indizierungs- / Spiele-Zensur-Gegner ist, im Sinne des Jugendschutzes wirklich einmal Handlungsbedarf.


Wie ich mir das Vorstelle, verpacke ich mal zwischen Spoiler-Tags (alleine schon wegen dem durchschimmernden Idealismus und den utopischen Ansätzen):


Spoiler



Je Nachdem wie vorbildlich ein Spiel, in welchem durch ein Abo, einen Shop, DLCs oder andere Dinge Folgekosten entstehen, die o.g. Punkte umsetzt, sollte ein USK-Warnsymbol und minimal ein USK 16 Logo auf dem Spiele-Packung prangern (Über USK 12 ließe sich bei absolut vorbildlichen Spielen noch reden) - am besten so, dass man vom Spiele-Logo noch weniger sieht als bisher (Kleiner Scherz am Rande). 
Die Aufklärung über die möglichen Kosten im Handbuch sollte auch ausführlicher werden - oder Besser separat beiligen und dabei wichtig aussehen. Bei entsprechend schlechten Umsetzungen sollten solche Spiele keine Jugendfreigabe bekommen.

Bei Spielen, die nur Online zu "erwerben" sind, wird es schon schwieriger. Gibt es eine auf den deutschen Markt zugeschnittene Version, lassen sich die Kriterien noch halbwegs umsetzen. Problematisch ist da nur die Altersverifikation. 
Besonders knifflig wird es, wenn das Spiel eigentlich nicht auf den Deutschen Markt zugeschnitten ist. Und so für den Entwickler kein Anlass besteht die Kriterien umzusetzen.

Das hilft dann wirklich nur eine Verbesserung der Medienkompetenz der Eltern, wenn man von einer "Zugangs-Erschwerung im Sinne des Jugendschutzes" mal absehen will.
Wobei man letzteres auch endlich mal so gestalten könnte, dass es wirklich nur dem Jugendschutz dient [2], man müsste sich nur Mühe geben.

Windows Vista hat damals ja mal ein Jugendschutz System eingeführt. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich dessen Entwicklung nicht weiter verfolgt habe. Dennoch würde hier eine bessere Zusammenarbeit von Betriebssystem-Entwicklern und USK/BpJM ein großes Potential bieten.

[2] .. und nicht wie heute auch Erwachsene in ihrem Medienkonsum einschränkt, sei es durch Indizierungen oder schlimmer durch beschnittene, verstümmelte Kunstwerke.




[1] Wenn man dem Heranwachsenden dabei ein kaltes (oder je nach Jahreszeit und Präferenz auch ein warmes) Getränk hinstellt, fällt das auch gar nicht so auf und wird sicher nicht als störend empfunden.

MfG wronny

PS: Man entschuldige mein übermäßiges "Bla Bla" - machmal muss das einfach raus.


----------

